# Powered Difuser vs. Passive diffuser



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

I currently have a DIY powered diffuser in my 10gal. It gets the CO2 into my water very well, but it is butt ugly... plus my aquascaping room is already limited in my small tank. 
My diffussor is made with a 4oz (112mL) plastic bottle and a 25gph (95 lph) power head.
Here's a pic to give you a better idea of it's design (or lack thereof)









I'd like the try a small passive glass diffuser, like the AB mighty mini, but I am concerned I won't be able to keep my co2 levels high enough.

Right now I run 35ppm of CO2 with my cruddy DIY powered diffuser. I'd like to maintain over 30 if I switch to a passive diffuser.

My DIY CO2 generator is a one gallon jug, if that makes a diff.
TIA


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

DIY CO2 doesn't always generate enough pressure (safely) to drive the CO2 thru a passive diffuser, like the Eheim that I use. But, thats all I use in the tank for my 29 gallon tank. I put it under the filter return spray bar to use it for a CO2 mist. I can easily get the CO2 ppm high enough for the fish to complain. There was a post here a couple of weeks ago where someone was able to use the AB mity mini with CIY CO2 with no problems, so you might consider that for a diffuser.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

It seems lke it's worth a shot... anyone know of any good passive diffuser other then the mighty mini?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

How about limewood diffusers?


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

They seem to produce somewhat larger bubbles then the ceramic diffusers- but the price is certainly right!
I've got a Might mini coming my way now, so I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------

